# Telekom Speedport w921V als Router und Acess Point



## Pandadaa (17. Juli 2016)

Hey, ich habe  folgendes probelm.
ICh habe einen  W921V  als Router im Keller stehen, da wir eine "neue / Erweiterte " Telefonanlage bekommen haben. Da nun der Router( SP1.) im Keller steht und ich aber kein Wlan im Dachgeschoss habe und auch einen weiteren Telekom Speedport W921V (SP2.)  habe, wollte ich diesen im Erdgeschoss als Wlan Acess Point haben, sodass ich überall im Hause wieder Wlan habe. ( Wlan Repeater funktioniert nicht bei uns zuhause ( habe auch den richtigen Telekom W100 Repeater, da dieser das Internet instabil macht.))
Ich habe auch bereits eine Lan Leitung zum SP2 von SP1 gelegt habe und auch bereits einmal ausprobiert diesen als AP zu konfigurieren, jedoch ohne erfolg da sich der SP2 nach ein paar Stunden wie vom Internet trennt... 

Habe auch beim SP2 DHCP aus und die Leitung von SP1 auf Lan1  (Lan/Wan/Link). Im Sp1 habe ich den Sp2 manuell hinzugefügt.

Aus anderen Foren mit ähnlicher Konfiguration jedoch auch kein Erfolg. 

Nun zur wichtigen Frage: Wie muss ich vorgehen um den SP2 als WLAN AP verwenden zu können. 


Und falls dies klappen sollte gehtes auch das WLAn des SP2 identisch zum Wlan von SP1 sodass ich nur 1 Wlan zuhasue habe und nicht 2 sodass mein Handy / Laptop ... nicht mit einem neuen "WLAN " verbinden muss ... 
Wäre sehr dankbar für die Lösung dieses Problems 

Schon mal danke im Voraus


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Juli 2016)

eigentlich recht simpel.
IP von SP1: 192.168.2.1  und DHCP ein
IP von SP2: 192.168.2.2 und DHCP aus
es dürfen halt keine Zugangsdaten im SP2 sein


----------



## Pandadaa (18. Juli 2016)

Schonmal danke für die schnelle Antwort  
Das habe ich bereits ausprobiert gehbt, jedoch wie oben geschrieben, trennt sich der Router mit der Zeit wieder vom Internet.
Wäre es dann auch möglich die 2 einzelnen Wlan´e zu einem zusammenfügen sodass man 1 "großes " Wlan hat oder geht das nicht :/

Im SP1 wird der SP2 wenn man in die Konfiguration mit Speedport.ip geht als nicht verbunden angezeigt obwohl beide nicht bewegt werden und über ein festes Kabel verbunden sind..


----------



## Pandadaa (21. Juli 2016)

Hätte noch jemand einen anderen Lösungsvorschlag für mein Problem ? :/


----------

